# Summer must Hav’s



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This dog umbrella has got to be the cutest thing, I know DH would really think I lost it if I bought this for the boys. But I think Riley would really love having this during our class outside this summer. Oh and Monte just hates being in the sun, we could bring it to play dates and other outings for his own personal shade.

What kind of crazy things has everyone else bought or thought of buying for their havs?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a bike trailer. Haven't tried it with these two yet but used to go for bike rides all of the time with my last dog. Everyone we passed expected to see a kid and just laughed when they saw the dog.

My last dog had a yellow rainslicker, with a hood of course. She hated to be seen in it but it sure cut down on the grooming in bad weather.

I've looked at an umbrella that attaches to the dogs leash but couldn't bring myself to do it.

My neighbors think most of the things I have for my dogs are absolutely nuts but no one here would think twice (carpeted steps to get on the couch/bed, sherpas, car seats, coats & boots) and couldn't imagine *not* having them!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I really want to buy Roxie a cooling mat... she gets so hot outside, even just sitting around. And I did buy her a plastic swimming pool of her very own.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't have anything too crazy, just the usual toys, clothes, a puppy pool. :biggrin1: I am definitely getting the cooling mat for Shelby.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I love that umbrella. What a great idea!

Can't think of anything unusual, really.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought this cool pad (K9 Cool Pad) from Karen at the LB show and Tori absolutely loves it! Besides using it in the house on hot days, I've used it in the stroller and it really helps keep my black dog in the black stroller cool. Tori highly recommends it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I bought this cool pad (K9 Cool Pad) from Karen at the LB show and Tori absolutely loves it! Besides using it in the house on hot days, I've used it in the stroller and it really helps keep my black dog in the black stroller cool. Tori highly recommends it!


Great idea Leslie, I don't know why I never thought of throwing my cool mat inside my soft sided crate while at school doh!! Tomorrow is going to be our first really hot day at class outside, I am going to give it a try Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ Riley's gonna love you even more if you do that! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have a stroller and my DH was horrified when I got it! I love it though, my daughter and I take Scooter to an outdoor mall shopping with us. I was worried some of the stores wouldn't want us to bring him in, we NEVER take him into any type of food store, but often the salespeople ask us to take him out. He loves the attention!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the craziest things (according to "outsiders") is renting indoor space for a dog playdate. They're just jealous!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> One of the craziest things (according to "outsiders") is renting indoor space for a dog playdate. They're just jealous!!!


I have to say that my friends, when hearing I was going on a second doggie playdate, are in agreement that I am finally truly crazy. Upon hearing that *someone* had RENTED indoor space to have the playdate, they think you're crazy too :biggrin1: ... of course, the next day one of my friends comes over and asks if we'd let her husband's boss' wife come to a playdate... turns out she has a havanese too and wants her baby to get to play with his/her own kind too!!! (I am emailing her about the forum and hopefully she'll join in sometime.) So it's not just forum havie parents that are nuts, is it?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well besides all the outfits my girls have I have a carrier that straps on my chest that I can carry them around in. One at a time though. I have rain coats,winter coats and all that stuff. My father in law is going to make me a dresser for the girls is clothes. I will post pics when he makes it. I have to show him what I want. I really want a stroller but I think hubby will think I am crazy on that one....but I do have a job now.....I can get it with my work money. We shall see. That umbrella is too cute. I think my little ones would really like it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I have to say that my friends, when hearing I was going on a second doggie playdate, are in agreement that I am finally truly crazy. Upon hearing that *someone* had RENTED indoor space to have the playdate, they think you're crazy too :biggrin1: ... of course, the next day one of my friends comes over and asks if we'd let her husband's boss' wife come to a playdate... turns out she has a havanese too and wants her baby to get to play with his/her own kind too!!! (I am emailing her about the forum and hopefully she'll join in sometime.) So it's not just forum havie parents that are nuts, is it?


See, they're just jealous. In fact, wish I'd have thought of that business idea first!

And how cool - another Hav & mom for our playdates!!! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I just got busted by the neighbors coming home from Walmart with a little green blow up pool. I was not even going to try and explain that it is just so I could get pictures of my boys in the pool for the forum... Of course they told me I did not need a little pool to cool off when I could use their pool anytime. I'm glad they didn't ask me what the little green umbrella that you can attach to a chair was for LOL


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a puppy purse for Moxie that has holes for his arms and legs to dangle and a shoulder strap and it is BEADED! Check them out online -puppypurse. I also use the heck out of my front puppy sling by pet teek. I walk a lot and Moxie gets tired but l love his company.
There! Now you know!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think it's crazy, but others really give me an odd look about the stroller! I've never seen anyone else in town with one LOL! It really works though. I taken Rufus so many more places than I could without it! He's been in Mervyns, Costco, the music store, the appliance store..well lots of places!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I see doggie strollers in San Diego and see nothing odd about them, but my husband drew the line there. I figure if it encourages socialization go for it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to agree with the stroller people! Especially now that I am at 3, it is way easier than carrying a few crates, I can sneak them places, we can get around easy in busy places, and people stop when I am crossing the street to make sure me and my babies arrive safely!

Now convincing DH took a little bit of time but now he loves it just as much if not more than me! He happily pushes the stroller  I am just glad I didn't get the pink one!!! He actually said the other day we might want to get a second stroller too- the 4 wheel kind that would navigate easier on busy streets!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

moxie said:


> I have a puppy purse for Moxie that has holes for his arms and legs to dangle and a shoulder strap and it is BEADED! Check them out online -puppypurse. I also use the heck out of my front puppy sling by pet teek. I walk a lot and Moxie gets tired but l love his company.
> There! Now you know!!


Those are adorable but my husband would have me committed if I even considered it! You should see the looks I get from him when the UPS guy shows up, AGAIN! :biggrin1: I do love our stroller though.


----------

